#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Roteamento + Rede Cisco - 3COM - Problemas na internet Tplink

## Dhytechno

Bom dia meu caros, estou na duvida em um novo roteador um Cisco ou montar um CleanOS , sou adm da rede aonde trabalho ultimamente estou com muitos problemas na internet devido o Tp link 941ND , fazer o roteamento, fornecer o dhcp, e ainda uso para bloqueios de sites.

Minha rede é assim, Net 20 megas - Tplink Roteando Dhcp - Dns - Bloqueio de sites , dele vai para um 3COM 48P Gigalan , e sai para 35 computadores por cato Cat5 Gigalan , e mais abaixo tenho um Cisco 24 que recebe desse 3COM e fornece para mais uns 8 micros e mais umas 10 copiadoras HP.

A rede esta perfeita, porem a internet fica oscilando a toda hora, começei a tirar do Tplink algumas funçoes e foi melhorando mais ainda esta horrivel rs, já é o segundo TPLINK do mesmo modelo se eu testar o link antes dele 21 megas, apos ele 11 , 3, 19 muito relativo.

Enfim , mikrotik acredito que vou apanhar um pouco pois não tenho tanto conhecimento, então estava pensado em por o ClearOs em um micro ou comprar um roteador cisco e um firewall usadainho pra fazer os bloqueios dos sites.


Ou hoje em dia tem alguma solução melhor ou um aprouter ?

----------


## naldo864

um servidor myauth 3 com cache cabia certinho pra voce e melhorava bem a rede e não custaria muito pra implantar .mikrotik tambem so que suporte so do site .não estou vendendo myauth não tenho nada com a empresa e so uma dica se quiser tambem um simples coiote linux bem configurado e melhor que qualquer roteadorzinho e free.

----------


## Dhytechno

> um servidor myauth 3 com cache cabia certinho pra voce e melhorava bem a rede e não custaria muito pra implantar .mikrotik tambem so que suporte so do site .não estou vendendo myauth não tenho nada com a empresa e so uma dica se quiser tambem um simples coiote linux bem configurado e melhor que qualquer roteadorzinho e free.


Obrigado pelas dicas porem não tem muito experiencia com myauth e nem com o coiote vou dar uma pesquisada, roteadorzinho esta matando a rede mesmo.

----------


## Dhytechno

Vou testar o Coiote e o ClearOS vamos ver !!!
Vou montar uma maquininha aqui um g460 e botar para rodar ambos.

----------


## naldo864

coiote e todo em portugues e tem bastante tuto no google e so dar uma olhada

----------


## Dhytechno

> coiote e todo em portugues e tem bastante tuto no google e so dar uma olhada


Legal já dei uma olhada ele tem bloqueio de sites tambem ?

----------

